# Embarassing for a grandma to get pregnant?



## Andiao

Let's say a grandmother already has like 7 grandchildren (ages 6 months to 10 years old) and now is pregnant! Would that be embarassing?

Also, does anybody know of a family with a similar situation? How did they interact? I mean...it's a little strange for their uncle to be their same age don't you think?


----------



## Qmama79

I would not think that it's a problem. A grandma is not just a grandma, she is a mother & a woman as well. 
As fr family relationships, I would think children of the same age would call each other by name. They'll figure out relationship later & that's not a big deal. 
It'll be for sure something to get used to, if you're the older adult child & dealing with a latecomer. Life is full of surprises. This would be one of life's challenges to accept & love the little new life coming into the world. GL.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Perhaps it is a bit uncommon, but not at all embarrassing. : ) I actually grew up with two friends who happened to be an uncle and a niece, but they were the same age. They were great friends, and called each other by first name. I think as Qmama put it, that is just something they'll figure out later--and in the meantime, not a big deal at all to be raised more as "cousins." 

I think any family dynamic has the ability to be "awkward", and it is what you make it. As an outsider, I wouldn't think twice about this specific situation. : )


----------



## fieryphoenix

I have an uncle who is only two years older then me, its really not as big deal as you are making it out to be...


----------



## Spudtastic

I don't know anyone close to me in this situation but I wouldn't think twice about it either. I think it would be such a joy to share child rearing with grandma. And how nice for uncle/aunt to be able to play with niece/nephew like cousins.


----------



## hanni

Not at all embarassing.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm a bit late coming in here, but my uncle is two years younger than me and the same age as my sister. It was never weird for us growing up -- we were all really close.

Big congrats on your BFP!


----------



## lisap2008

My grandma had my uncle the same year my sister was born. it was never weird or embarrassing for us.


----------



## Hope4isagirl

My brother is five years older than my kids. I know it's a bit further than you're speaking about but it's still pretty close, and not weird at all.


----------



## Crazy_1

My mother had my youngest brother in her 40's and he is 21 years younger than me. My sisters kids are older than him...lol and he is there uncle. They all get on like a house on fire. There ages dont bother any of them. Im 46 now and pg with my 2nd... an oops but after trying my entire life and only having one child a decade ago.... I welcome this with open arms.


----------



## LLawson

Im 45 and pregnant with my 4th. My youngest at the moment is 19 and oldest is 26. I have 2 grandsons (2,5). Although I havent told anyone yet. I dont see a problem with it.
I have a younger brother that just turned 22 so theres so theres 23 yrs difference in us. Hes an uncle to a 19,23 and26 yr old. My other brother also has a daughter the same age as him and a son thats older. Its never been an issue with us. Its been kind of a fun thing for my kids to introduce him as their uncle in school.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Lizzybee

My grandparents whole family was like this. My Grandad's nephew was 3 years older than him. They played together as kids. My great grandma had nieces a nephews that were all older than her. She said her mum used to be pregnant at the same time as everyone one of her daughter's/in laws. Just because it's less common now doesn't make it weird. And who cares what other people think anyway!!!


----------



## Want2BMomX3

No way! I'm only a grandma to 1 beautiful 2 year old little girl, but I'm super excited to give her someone to play with! My family has lots of similar situations - I have cousins older than aunts and uncles, I am 14 years older than my brother who is only 4 years older than my oldest son, and my husband is only 4 years older than his nephews. Embrace the weird and enjoy!


----------



## minties

I have an uncle the same age as me, I think it's cool! We are both 33. That's on my dad's side. 

My grandma on my mums side was 36 when I was born, that's so close to the age I am now and I'm having my third. My mum tried for another baby until recently but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## murphyzlaw

i do not think its embarrassing or questionable, but I am not one to put much stock into what others think


----------



## vix1972

I have a 20 year old daughter and she had a baby girl last November. My 2nd baby is now due Feb next year. I think it is quite fun and who wants to be the same as everyone else anyway? I didnt plan a big gap but met the love of my life in my mid to late 30s then had some problems with fertility for a while. Love the idea they will grow up together almost like cousins.


----------



## Jencocoa

It is what it is, ya know. Every family is unique. I know families where the uncle is same age as nephew, or nephew is older...to them it is their norm.


----------



## Andiao

Thank you ladies for all those positive responses. Lol sorry I'm a little late for replying.


----------



## Jessicahide

My mothers aunt is only 18 months older than her, i think its more common now due to people having bigger gaps with their children, My ds is 10, i am 31 in 10 years he could have a child and i would oly be 41... Lots of people have little ones in their 40's..


----------

